# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ***دانشگاهایی که تو سایشون خبری نیست کی و چی جوری ثبت نام میکنن؟؟؟؟***

## a.z.s

سلام دوستان
دانشگاه هایی که تو سایتشون نگفته کی بیاید ثبت نام تکلیفشون چیه؟ آدرس محل ثبت نامشون رو از کجا گیر بیاریم؟
برای ثبت نام جز اونایی که سنجش گفته چیز دیگه لازم نیست؟
پروسه ثبت نام چقدر طول میکشه؟

----------


## hsam

> سلام دوستان
> دانشگاه هایی که تو سایتشون نگفته کی بیاید ثبت نام تکلیفشون چیه؟ آدرس محل ثبت نامشون رو از کجا گیر بیاریم؟
> برای ثبت نام جز اونایی که سنجش گفته چیز دیگه لازم نیست؟
> پروسه ثبت نام چقدر طول میکشه؟



والا منم مثل شما
چی قبول شدی؟؟؟

----------


## a.z.s

> والا منم مثل شما
> چی قبول شدی؟؟؟


پزشکی رشت
تو چی

----------


## hsam

> پزشکی رشت
> تو چی



 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
من بد بخت
دانشگاه فرهنگیان
 :Yahoo (19):

----------


## reyhane

منم برق ارومیه اوردم هیچی نزده تو سایتش
چیکار کنم؟؟

----------


## a.z.s

> منم برق ارومیه اوردم هیچی نزده تو سایتش
> چیکار کنم؟؟


والا ما هم مثل شما هیچ چی نمیدونیم 
فردا رو هم منتظر بمونیم ببینیم چی میشه
دوستان که راهنمایی نکردند

----------


## Nikolas

هنوز وقت هست یکی دو روز صبر می کنیم ببینیم چی میشه شاید بزارن تو سایتاشون اصا قرار بوده نتایج 8 فردا اعلام بشه!
هنوز زوده!

----------


## MahMoUoD

فک کنم خیلی از دانشگاه ها اطلاعیه ای نزدن تو سایتشون!
و باید تو همون روز هایی که خود سنجش معین کرده بریم دانشگاه

----------


## a.z.s

کسی نمی دونه؟؟؟!!!:troll (16):

----------


## hsam

> کسی نمی دونه؟؟؟!!!:troll (16):


بابا حداکثر تا شنبه تمامی دانشگاها اطلاعیه می دن در ضمن می تونی بری سایت دانشگاه شماره هاشون رو در بیاری بایه تماس کارت حل بشه

----------


## a.z.s

> بابا حداکثر تا شنبه تمامی دانشگاها اطلاعیه می دن در ضمن می تونی بری سایت دانشگاه شماره هاشون رو در بیاری بایه تماس کارت حل بشه


دانشگاه هایی که تو سایتشون نگفته کی بیاید ثبت نام تکلیفشون چیه؟ آدرس محل ثبت نامشون رو از کجا گیر بیاریم؟
برای ثبت نام جز اونایی که سنجش گفته چیز دیگه لازم نیست؟پروسه ثبت نام چقدر طول میکشه؟

آخه سایت هم بذاره  یکیشو میگه این دوتای دیگه رو کجای دلم بذارم
شماره هم نتونستم پیدا کنم

----------


## hsam

> دانشگاه هایی که تو سایتشون نگفته کی بیاید ثبت نام تکلیفشون چیه؟ آدرس محل ثبت نامشون رو از کجا گیر بیاریم؟
> برای ثبت نام جز اونایی که سنجش گفته چیز دیگه لازم نیست؟پروسه ثبت نام چقدر طول میکشه؟
> 
> آخه سایت هم بذاره  یکیشو میگه این دوتای دیگه رو کجای دلم بذارم
> شماره هم نتونستم پیدا کنم


من قبلا باسه پیامنور ثبت نام کردم اون موقع شما باید شناسنامه و کارت ملی و گواهی ها ی مدرسه و وظعیت نظام وظیفه ی خود رو تحویل بدید و به جز این مدارک هیچ چیز دیگه ای از شما نمی خواهند در ضمن اگه ثبت نام اولیه ی اینترنتی هم داشته باشند باید پرینت ثبت نام رو هم ببری 
خیال جمع اصلا دیگه مدرکی وجود نداره که بخوان
از این بین یکم تهیه ی مدرک نظام وظیفه طول می کشه شما فورا حالا برو پلیس به علاوه ده بگو فلانجا قبول شدم می تونم همین جا کارای  نظام وظیفه ی خودم رو انجام بدم یا باید برم شهر محل قبولی 
اگه مدارک رو کامل داشته باشی ظرف 2 ساعت ثبت نام می کنی

----------

